# Aristo Switch wiring reminder



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

The other day I went out to run some trains and power to my yard had vanished. A few moments with a multimeter revealed the culprit, an aristo wide radius switch. Power was not getting to the inside turnout rail.

This particular switch conducts power past the frog by means of a pretty heavy gage (looks like 14-18) uninsulated wire, which is looped at each end and then connects to the rail via two machine screws. The wire was still intact, but the contact points had corroded.

I took the wire off, cleaned the ends, sprayed the holes with CRC 2-26, cleaned them, replaced the screws and the wire and coated the whole business with anti-corrosion paste. It works again.

Aristo's wiring was not really at fault here--just a reminder that even solid solutions fail now and then. 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The dissimilar metals and moisture and electric current will eventually cause problems to the unprotected wiring:


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

This was a stainless switch, though I'm not sure what the wires was made of. It did not have the microswitch or the poly fuse


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Pictures above are SS Aristo #6, but same wire and screws used on WR also. Wiring same for brass and SS. 

I used to leave power on 24/7 .... not good! 

All wiring now done with jumpers using solid copper wire 14 ga crimped and soldered to terminals under screw heads of split jaws... 0 problems now. 

Greg


----------

